# Lindisfarne/ Holy Island



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi folks. First time poster here. In fact, only had the 'van a couple of weeks. Whee! thrilling! 

I'd love to spend a night or two on Lindisfarne, but so far I haven't been able to find a site. Does anyone have info either on a site or on wild camping here?

Come on, light my fire!


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi I think the closest one will be Sandy Bay Holiday Park

http://www.camp-sites.co.uk/neast.htm

Vince


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Holy Island*

Hi

Make sure the tide is out and have a glass of Lindisfarne Brew!

Lots of sites near to Bamburgh and Seahouses - great fish n chips at Seahouses too!

Rapide561


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi fireman

i seem to remember roi from wales wildcamping on the carpark on the mainland side of the tidal road . dont think he was alone either ! once across i suppose you could camp beside the dunes away from the town . enjoy the free mead :lol:


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Wild on Lindisfarne*

Thanks to all for replies so far.

This aspect of just parking up on the edge of the dunes (theflyingscot) intrigues me. If you 'just happen' to miss the tide ... Hmmm. Debatable ethically, maybe, but does anyone have experience of doing this? I know the carpark on the mainland side, and it doesn't appeal so much.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I know you cant take your caravan over to the Island and you must park in the car park outside the village.No over night parking on the Island. (unless you have relatives who live there ) like we do lol CL behind the Plough Pub at Beal at the junction on the A1 also a farm site before the causeway.


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Holy Island relatives*

Thanks, AlanVal. I've spotted the Beal CL now. Have you experienced it?

Do you (or anyone else reading) know any more about the farm site before the causeway?

Incidentally, I'm sure The Match (my other half) and I are distantly related you and your kin on Holy Island, aren't we? :wink:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Ha Ha flanneler....  the site behind the pub was sh.... the rubbish bins were overflowing and the place a mess. and he charges 10.00 per night.
The farm site was fine we didn't have a problem with it, the people nice.
do you have bikes to get over the causeway its a long walk lol.Not so many relatives left now most are in the churchyard :roll: Its a lovely place if you are over you must go look on the beach for some St cuthberts beads small stones with holes in them I try to find some everytime I go over They get washed over from st Cuthberts Island. There is a sort off serene feeling there prob because of St Adens. Cousins daughter has a small gift shop sells her paintings etc..


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*On the island*

We'll give the CL a miss then, unless anyone else knows different?

Did I miss something earlier, though? Surely we can take our motorhome across to the island? We're not cyclists (yet). Last time there (pre-Homer-the Hymer) we stayed at a lovely pub. The landlord locked us out when he closed the doors early (9.00pm) because there weren't enough customers!


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes you can take the motorhome over to the car park. the farm site is a cl as well its just after you go over the railway crossing and to the left.


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Farm CL*

Thanks again AlanVal, I'll look out for it. If the owner's name comes to mind please let me know.


----------



## 97906 (Feb 28, 2006)

*WILD CAMPING*

Hi Fireman

We stopped on the car park last year with no problems at all, there was also quite a few vans in the dunes. We got over just before the tide got in and had a lovely night watching the sun go down and having our barbie! You really need a ticket for a the car park but when we stopped a few people had left their tickets on the meter for other people to use. The car park is fine with nice view over to the mainland and as the tide doesn't come in too ealry in the morning there is plenty of time to have breakfast before the crowds come over. Have fun, the dogs, the rat and us really enjoyed it!!!!

C


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Been there, dune that*

Hey OvandOce, that's brilliant! (Loved the photo too). So it seems that wild in the dunes is tolerated? Guess where I'll be heading soon?


----------

